# Quiz for females



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

For the insanely bored...

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?

12. Do other females intimidate you?

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?

15. Do you desire to be a mother?

16. Are you good with children?

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?

18. Do you want to get married?

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
No. I really don't think I'm very attractive.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
The other girls in school and my mother, probably.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
I'm not sure what you mean by gender expectations.

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Sometimes. I like putting on makeup and wearing jewelry. I dislike doing it every day, and being treated like a wilting flower.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Yes.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
No.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Sometimes, but then I realize that it'd be just as hard for me if I'd have been a boy.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Sure. I mean I'm pretty sure it always will, though.

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Yes, my mother.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Whoever will put up with me, really. I used to have mostly male friends, but now they're all female.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Females.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Sometimes.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
I'm not quite sure. A husband and children? A MRS degree?

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
A husband and children. Graduating college.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes.

16. Are you good with children?
Yes.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Of course it's respectable.

18. Do you want to get married?
Yes.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
Yes, to a certain extent. I don't like feeling like my opinions don't matter or being objectified.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
I could go either way.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

For the insanely bored...

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? style-wise, yes.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? umm mom I guess?

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? not really

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? ahh alot of times no

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? yes, I would feel very self-conscious to go places without makeup and without straightening my hair. Fashion though...I do love clothes but not what "everyone else is wearing". I like my own style.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance? It's up to the person. Everyone's different.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? yeah I actually thought about getting a sex change once because men have it so much easier! :b 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter? it really shouldn't

9. Did you have a female role model growing up? my mom

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends? when I was a kid? female, had no male friends as a kid really...

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females? both but mostly females 

12. Do other females intimidate you? some of them.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you? too much :b

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you? my family loves & accepts me for who I am

15. Do you desire to be a mother? since I have a kid on the way ... yes.

16. Are you good with children? I can be I guess...haven't been around small children much honestly...

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? yes, I think it's a good thing if a mom can do that so she has more time to spend with her kids

18. Do you want to get married? that failed for me. IF I EVER do it again I'll try to make sure the guy is decent first & know him awhile first!

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? I guess so

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? not necessarily.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? no

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? mom and other people my age?

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? yeah i think girls have it pretty easy so I'd say yes. 

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? yes i love being a girl

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? yes i love fashion and all that

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance? I think a woman should take care of herself, but I think men should too. I don't think anyone has to be overly involved in there apperance but they should make an effort, for themselves to look nice.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? hell no

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter? matter for what?

9. Did you have a female role model growing up? mom and aunt

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends? both, although I have a feeling male friends eventually want a little somethin somethin down the road. 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females? females definetly

12. Do other females intimidate you? no, I don't get intimidated, once you get to know people you realize that they're more or less like you..full of insecurties and not perfect at all. 

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you? nothing, society doesn't care what happens to you only you do..so do whatever you want

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you? my mom what's me to get married eventually

15. Do you desire to be a mother? no not really, the pregnant thing doesn't look very fun. 

16. Are you good with children? no not at all

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? yes

18. Do you want to get married? yeah eventually

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? actually yeah lol i like the feeling that a guy can protect me 

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? yes i love confidence


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
- No I find girls with dark hair and tans more attractive

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
- Not really sure... Friends I guess and tv

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
- I guess so

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
- Yes

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
- Not so much about fashion but I care a lot about makeup and hair etc

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
- No, it's up to the girl.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
- No way.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
- Yes

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
- Not really

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
- hmmm I can't really answer that

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
- Definately females

12. Do other females intimidate you?
- Yes

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
- Having children, getting married, doing house work and cooking

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
- Either marry someone rich so you don't have to work or learn how to juggle work and children

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
- Yes

16. Are you good with children?
- Depends 

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
- Yes

18. Do you want to get married?
- Yes

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
- Yes

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
-Yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
Not really

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
Mostly on my own, but my aunt Tracy was a big influence early on (she wore jeans and sneakers all the time, knew how to fix car engines and would climb up on the roof to get leaves off. I thought she was the coolest for that!)

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
No

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
I've always been a "tomboyish" girl and I love that, but I don't think I'd enjoy being like most other girls I see.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Pretty much to the extent of keeping my hair neat and getting rid of body hair.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
To some degree

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
No

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Yes

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
My aunt Tracy, the female power rangers

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Male friends. Just more trustworthy IMO

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Females

12. Do other females intimidate you?
At times, more so when I was younger

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
To behave a cetain way, be more emotional, not interested in "guy" stuff, have kids

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
Not sure "as a female," I guess my mom expects me to go to graduate school and have a good career (since she wanted to but couldn't). 

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
No

16. Are you good with children?
I'm okay I guess

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Yes, but I think a lot of women don't realize how risky it is (I've seen it turn ugly firsthand - I'd never do it)

18. Do you want to get married?
Yes

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
At times

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Not really


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
Not that I've noticed

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
No where.. I've always just done my own thing

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
No they're stupid to put it simply

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
I enjoy who I am

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Does liking to dye my hair crazy colors count as caring about my appearance? Otherwise I really don't care.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
I so can't comprehend the amount of time, effort and worry chics put into their appearance.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Nope

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Shouldn't really

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Didn't have role models period

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
I usually have guy friends

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Chics

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Somewhat yea

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
Married, 2.5 kids and all that stuff

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
No idea really

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Not really

16. Are you good with children?
Yep

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Sure it is

18. Do you want to get married?
Ya know until recently I didn't even think of it as an option so I don't know

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
A little bit maybe.. also feels awkward

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Doesn't really matter


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
No. I've always been attracted to (friend-wise we are speaking) all kinds of people. I think in school I gravitated more towards the loners or the ones who were "different" than me (outwardly) because I felt I could relate to that. Feeling different, that is. And I met some of the best ppl cuz of that. But only kept the same 2 friends I met before kindergarten and one in kindergarten. The rest came and went. Still today, when looking for friends, I'm attracted to whomever looks like they, also, would like a new friend. (however that looks. :b )

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
Probably my mom and sister.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
I'm not sure what the expectations are. Everyone is so different. 

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Hmm. Its okay but can be a pain in the *** too.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
I've always been a little OCD about my hair cuz its crazy and takes forever to make it look like its not a crazy mess (picture Axl Rose) and I like to wear mascara and liner, besides that no. I dress pretty plain.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
Only to an extent. And by that extent, I think everyone can take the time to be clean and well kept. I think that shows ppl you care about yourself. (for me that goes for guys too) Besides that, do what makes you happy. If that means no makeup, then don't do it. You have to do what makes you comfy.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
I've thought about that at times. But when it comes down to it, I wouldn't change it.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Yes it shouldn't matter.

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Do you mean a "good" female role model? Not really.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
depends.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
females.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Sometimes. More so when I was younger, not so much anymore, unless they are majorly stuck up or something.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
I don't know.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
Not sure.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
I am and always knew I wanted to be a mother.

16. Are you good with children?
Very good, yes, always have been.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Very respectable.

18. Do you want to get married?
I am.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
Um, not really. It is nice at times but I'm independent too like to feel like I can hold my own. That is important to me. I held a job for 6 years up until I had my second child and have the confidence that I can do that again, and will. I also will not and do not stand for being looked at as less than equal from my husband.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Yes. I think it creates balance within the relationship and is very important when you are considering bringing children into the world. They need security/stability and a comforting home environment. Only room for one nut job in my house. And I claim it and make sure it is respected too. :b

Though must point out I am also in therapy and am going in the right direction to better myself however I can so I can continue to raise my kids the best I can with what I know.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
No. I am 'attracted' to females who are nice to me.
2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
I have never really felt comfortable being typically female. I wear makeup, but that is because i have the self esteem of a rotting piece of roadkill. I don't feel comfortable dressing like a 'real' women or projecting a particularly feminine air.
3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
I don't really feel like i am subjected to any.  
4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
I wouldn't say i enjoyed being one - i just am and that is that.
5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
I care about not receiving negative attention from people, which motivates me to 'care' about looking after myself - to a certain degree.
6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
Each to their own.
7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Not really.
8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Yes - i think more emphasis should be on who people are as individuals.
9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
No.
10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
I have no preference - i'll be friends with anyone regardless of gender if i get along with them.
11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
I feel judged by everyone - i have issues.
12. Do other females intimidate you?
People in general intimidate me.
13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
I don't feel any expectations related to my gender specifically. I feel i am expected to contribute to society in a normal and constructive way just like everyone else - have a job, pay taxes, don't be a drain on the community and all of that jazz.
14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
My family do not expect a lot from me as a person.
15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Sometimes.
16. Are you good with children?
Yeah.
17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Yes. I couldn't do it though - too hard.
18. Do you want to get married?
Sometimes.
19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
No. That feeling makes me feel weak and insecure. 
20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
I prefer a partner who is nice to me and loves me.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

1.

Nope. 

2.

TV, mostly. My mother knows even less than I do, and my friends weren't very much help during puberty. It seemed like their mothers taught them everything already, so I felt really awkward being so ignorant.

3.

No. I think we place way too much emphasis on girls being sexy to attract men, and being sexually available for them.

4.

Well I don't want a penis. :eyes I'm somewhat feminine and I like that part of myself, but I'm not frilly pinky girly all the time, and I like that too.

5.

Yes. Looking good makes me feel good, so I like doing it. I'm a narcissist I guess. 

6.

No. It's a pretty unimportant thing to be concerned about... if it makes you happy to dress up, fine, but nobody should feel like makeup and hair products and fashion magazines are prerequisites for being a complete woman. 

7.

No.

8.

Nope, shouldn't matter. 

9.

Not that I remember. :stu 

10.

No preference. I can talk about different things with each. My female friends are more into hearing stories about my life and feelings and etc., while guys are more likely to share specific interests with me (I'm a bit of a tomboy there).

11.

Females.

12.

Sometimes. Most girls are OK once you get to know them (at least from what I can tell :lol ), but some can be pretty snotty. But, same applies for guys.


13.

Look perfect all the time, have casual sex (but not too much, whatever this means), be prettier than I am smart, get a boyfriend, get married, get knocked up, have 2.5 kids.

14.

Get a degree in a "real" field, get a job in a "real" field, get rich, retire, die.

15.

No. I want to be a mommy to my cats. :eyes Cats I don't have yet, cause I live with the 'rents and my mom likes faking a cat allergy. 

16.

Sometimes? The most contact I have with them is when they visit the animal shelter, and then I mostly point out the friendlier cats and explain that some need to be handled more gently than others. 

17.

I don't think it's very smart financially. There's like, what, a 60% chance of divorce now? So chances are, poor stay-at-home mom will have to go back out into the workforce sometime, except now she will have a huge gap in her work history and be behind the times in terms of job training. But, just because something isn't the easiest route, doesn't mean it's not respectable. 

18.

I don't have a problem with a long-term commitment at all, but I don't know if I'm comfortable with some of the things that marriage traditionally symbolizes. Yeah, it's legally not about ownership anymore. But we still have the father "giving" away his property at the altar, and the white dress as a promise that my hymen is intact (which would so not happen -- it doesn't make sense for me not to test-drive before I agree to buy :b ).

19.

Not in a one-sided way, no. I'd like a guy who gives me foot rubs and surprises me and all that, but I'd like to do that for him too. And I would just feel awful if I let a guy support me financially. 

20.

As long as he doesn't lie/manipulate/attempt to hack me apart with a chainsaw as a result of his insecurity, idc. He has to be able to trust me, and I have to be able to trust him.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
Maybe.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
I can't think of anyone in particular.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
No.

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
No.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
I care to some extent but don't really put any effort into looking better. I generally feel bad when I look in a mirror, but I try not to think about it. I don't wear makeup or do anything with my hair beyond brushing it or putting it up/back out of my face, nor do I put a lot of thought or effort in to clothes.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
Not any more than males should.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
I did when I was younger, but I've grown too uncomfortable with men to actually want to be one.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
This is kind of vague . . . 

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Not really.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
I haven't had a good, close female friend since early elementary school.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
I'm not sure I feel more judged by one or the other.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
They can.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
I don't have the energy to answer these adequately.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
No.

16. Are you good with children?
I don't know how to interact with them at all.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Sure, if that's what the woman wants.

18. Do you want to get married?
No.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
No.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Someone who wasn't would probably be as dysfunctional as I am, so it'd probably be for the best if they were.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?no

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
tv, magazines
3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
no
4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
yes
5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
yes, i think it helps your self esteem
6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
no
7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
no
8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
yes
9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
my mom
10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
male friends
11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
females
12. Do other females intimidate you?
yes
13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
have to follow what males say and have to take care of the family
14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
dont turn into a ****
15. Do you desire to be a mother?
yes
16. Are you good with children?
i guess
17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
no
18. Do you want to get married?
yes
19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
yes
20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?yes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
Not necessarily.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
I guess the environmental surroundings? My mom too?

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
Yes, cuz I don't think it means we should have to listen to them if we don't wanna.

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Yes.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Sometimes.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
No not if they don't wanna.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
No.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Shouldn't matter when it comes to what?

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
I just had my mom, and I wouldn't call her a role model.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
I'm less anxious with males.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Females.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Yeah they do some, but not older ones. 

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
Ummm I dunno. Just the general stereotypical things, but I think society is much more accepting than it was in the past of being a lil nonstereotypical (or at least it seems that way in NorCal).

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
Nothing they want me to be who I wanna be even if they don't agree (as long as I'm not hurting self or others of course). 

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes someday I would love to.

16. Are you good with children?
I haven't had a whole lot of experience with them. Want to get more someday.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Sure if that's what makes ya happy 

18. Do you want to get married?
Sure, but the relationship I had w/the other person would be more important to me than being married itself. In other words, I'd be just as happy w/a strongly committed relationship (doesn't necessarily have to mean married).

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
Oh god yes.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
No not necessarily.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?

-Good question. :con One time my best friend and I did this science thingy (gosh I have a great vocabulary :lol ) and it basically merged 2 different peoples' faces together... well, we looked a lot a like, strangely somehow. ...Otherwise, probably not... :stu 

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
-I think that it's largely genetic. And also from the media, society, family. When I was a teenage girl, I think I "copied" women I saw on tv a bit (went through a bit of a phase), and seemed to think that being seductive meant you were 'good'. 

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
To an extent, yes. But not really. -For instance, I get annoyed by too much focus on appearance, especially on t.v. (I like parts of "America's Next Top Model" but other bits make me cringe...!)

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Yeah!

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
...Basically, yes. Sometimes a fair bit, sometimes not very much. -Depends on what I focus on. 

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
-EVERY person should care about their appearance, just basically. But being really focussed on it ...I don't go for that!

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
-Nup. ...Though years ago when I was discovering my self and working through my ideas about who I was -I know I did. 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
- It means something but it shouldn't 'matter'. ...Glad that a women's soccer squad has just been started up here. -I've seen professional women's soccer and it's actually really good to watch!!

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
-I was obsessed with "Olivia Newton John" :sigh And then it was "Punky Brewster" :lol 

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
- I like both. ...Wish I had had more male friends actually. 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
-....hmmm: depends. Wherever there is competition I can feel judged. For example, I got crap from some guy in an art class once and I reckon it's cos he couldn't draw as well as I could. ...Also, I'm great at soccer; but playing against almost all boys, I'd ALWAYS get picked last. -And the most macho even made a joke over it (though didn't do anything) saying: "Let's make this fair: put Elisa on one side and everyone else on the other"... yet I still would ALWAYS get picked last! :lol  

12. Do other females intimidate you?
- Not in particular. In fact, I get a little intimidated at times when I see a cute guy behind the counter of a shop! ops :b 

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
- I think society is kind of confused ...it's changing pretty quickly.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
- Nothing much. Though my mum can be a little prejucided for my brother in certain ways. -washing dishes and taking responsibility for chores (I'm Italian!)

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
- Yeah. I reckon it'd be great.

16. Are you good with children?
- Yes. Other women are better, but I'm great at playing with them and seem to be able to 'think' like them! :eyes -make up imaginary games etc

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
-Hell: I reckon it's an awesome choice, if you actually could make it: Who wants to really work 9 to 5 if you didn't have to?

18. Do you want to get married?
- Yep.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
- I'd say yes. ...who doesn't, male or female?! :yes 

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
- I'd say: that to be compatible, you'd have to be able to take over when someone else couldn't/won't. So a combination of this is the best, I think.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> For the insanely bored...


Yes, I am insane AND bored, so I guess I qualify!  I think this calls for pink font!!!

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?

Hell no!

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?

No one. I cultivated (mutated) my own behavior patterns. ( :con Maybe that's why there aren't too many women like me.) 

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?

No. Too bad our half of the human race is still viewed as 'inferior' throughout the world (and no, I'm not a femi-nazi). Unfortunately, _many_ 'organized' religions don't help our situation too. 

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?

Actually, no, I pretty much hate it. I enjoy some things- like wearing jewelry, (some) makeup and pretty clothing. I hate the physical aspects: PERIODS, pms, having large breasts that hurt my back and make it impossible to find proper fitting tops, gaining weight easily, physical weakness...etc. And then there's the aforementioned societal expectations.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?

Yes, in that I kind of have my own fashion. I call it 60's 'hippie-chic'. I become more current on humid days though... I develop a big afro (cuz I have that curly, Irish hair), then I become 70's disco-chic.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?

No. To each HER own!

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?

Yes! I'd have to be a gay dude though...cuz I'm not attracted to women at all!!! 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?

Yes. 

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?

No. 

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?

Male. Ironically, I have all female. 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?

Both.

12. Do other females intimidate you?

Yes.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?

Reproduction and subservience. 

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?

The same as a male. Get a good career...unfortunately, I chose one that's way too social for me. 

15. Do you desire to be a mother?

Hell no!!! I can barely take care of myself!!!!

16. Are you good with children?

Yes, kids LOVE me. (Maybe it's because I'm a big kid at heart. *snort*)

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?

Yes. 

18. Do you want to get married?

Unsure. I don't think I'll have to worry about making that decision. Noone will ever want to marry me!!! I'm just too 'unique!' (And no, not in a freakish way! :troll LOL!) 

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?

 No, from a financial standpoint, I don't like having to depend on anybody. That's just giving away too much personal power. I don't mind feeling protected by a man.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?

Equal or slightly more. I don't want to use my partner as a 'crutch', nor do I don't want to be his. I wouldn't mind growing together.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? *Yea, I guess so.*

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? *My mom and TV. When I was young there weren't really a lot of people around. *

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? *Not really
*
4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? *Most of the time, yeah.*

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? *Not really, I don't wear make up and my hair style is pretty plain but I do try to look nice. I try not to judge others on their appearance either.*

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
*Yes, I think some females go too far and others don't go far enough.*

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? *No, but when I was younger I often wished I were a boy.*

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter? *I don't think a certain gender should be more priviliged in one area than another but it should be acknowledged.*

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?* No
*

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
*I don't know, I haven't had any friends in years either would be nice.*

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
*Females*

12. Do other females intimidate you? *Sometimes*

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you? *No Idea*

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?* I don't know, never asked them.*

15. Do you desire to be a mother? *Sometimes*

16. Are you good with children? *Yes*

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? *Yes*

18. Do you want to get married? *Yes*

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? *Yes*

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? *Yes*


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? NO 

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? My mother and grandmother. I guess if you don't count like tv or peers or like school

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? Not at all

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? It depends on the day 

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?I try not to and I'm really low maintenance 

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?No do what you want and how you want

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?I have just because of the double standards when it comes to looks and the pressure i feel almost daily to fit the correct mold

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?Yes, but I'm a hypocrite because i have used my gender to my advantage before 

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?My mother

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?True female friends casual male friends

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?males

12. Do other females intimidate you?Yes

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?To be thin, pretty, no need to be intelligent but should have a good personality, have kids be a great mom while also maintaining my looks and great attitude. SO really alot but not much at the same time. 

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?They want me to be educated and just be happy, i have a great family

15. Do you desire to be a mother?Yes, eventually

16. Are you good with children?I can be

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? Yes and i think it can be a hard and thankless job

18. Do you want to get married?Yes 

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?Yes but I also like to care for my significant other and do, in fact i wish i was taken care of more by him

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? Yes at least on paper i do but i dont think i have ever been with some one who was so maybe not, but i want to


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For the insanely bored...
*Thank God for that, because I was just sitting here wondering what I could do until my sleep aid (Read Benadryl and alcohol) kicks in.*

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
*No, I wouldn't say that. I don't find myself platonically interested in people unless I get to know them, and physical appearance doesn't really factor into that too much for me. *

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
*The boob tube.*

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
*No, but that's probably because I have a manly personality.*

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
*Sometimes.... I like dressing girly, wearing make-up, and things of that nature, but I hate that I'm just expected to "act like a girl," if you know what I mean.*

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
*Yes.*

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
*No. There's a lot of pressure put on females to look drop-dead gorgeous and I think the world would be a better place if people just cared a little less. *

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
*I did when I was a lot younger. I cut my hair off and changed my name to Bobby (I was six, so maybe it's not that odd), and then I would always play the boyfriend or husband in games with female classmates. Talk about a Cassanova. I'm fine with being a girl now, though. *

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
*Yes*

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
*No.*

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
*I wouldn't really know, so I can't answer.*

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
*Males, by a landslide.*

12. Do other females intimidate you?
*Pretty ones do. *

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
*To be pretty, feminine, and eventually get married and become a mother*

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
*To get a high paying job so that I can most likely end up supporting my brother for the rest of my life.*

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
*No.*

16. Are you good with children?
*No, but I'm never really around them.*

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
*I don't see why not.*

18. Do you want to get married?
*No.*

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
*If it's a mutual sort of thing, then yes. I don't want to be "taken care of" in a financial way, or be elevated to some pedestal with a guy acting on my every wish.*

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
*No, I would prefer being with someone more like me.*


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> 7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
> *I did when I was a lot younger. I cut my hair off and changed my name to Bobby (I was six, so maybe it's not that odd), and then I would always play the boyfriend or husband in games with female classmates. Talk about a Cassanova. I'm fine with being a girl now, though. *
> 
> [/b]


 :rofl That's fantastic! :clap

And I agree about how people are too focussed on appearance. (A person, certainly a female person, is only going to look youthful/good for 10, at most 20, years of their life. That's roughly less than a quarter of a person's adult life time... :um )


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? 
not really

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
other females, and i guess its jst part of growing up..it jst happens

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
kind of, it is anoying wen people say that women are weaker, and all that stuff..or when people make jokes about how women are always nagy and always wnt people to spoil them etc..and thats not nessisarily true. women differ just as much as guys do. 


4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
im happy that im a girl. but i wouldnt mind seeing what its like to be a guy for a day.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
kind of yer, i dont think its important. like i dont judge people because of their fashion. but i myself like to have my own style..fashion/hair style/makeup wise.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
i think thay can do what they want, its their life. but yer, its good to care to a certain extent about apearance.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
not really, like my answer for number 4, im quite happy being a girl. i guess if i was born a guy..i would be happy being a guy. i dno.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
gender shouldn't matter, i guess with sum things it should though.

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
not really, there were people that inspired me to do things, but not a particular role model.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
i like both, but i feel a bit calmer around females sometimes, because i grew up with only girl friends. it was only since the past 4 years i've started getting male friends. 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
i feel more judged by females actualy, because u get alot of those snotty *****y girls out there..that ***** about other peoples defects. and well i used to go to a private school when i was younger..and every girl there was *****y, and looked down on me because i was different. too stuck up for their own good.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
not now..they dont. i dont reli care about *****y fake ****s. wen i was younger they did though. i was always made to feel like i wasnt good enough..because i wasnt like them. but now im glad im NOT like them.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
i dnt believe it expects anything from me as a female. as a person in general it mght expect me to do my part in certain things though.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
once again..i dont think my family expect anything from me for being a female.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
not realy, the thought of giving birth freaks the hell out of me.

16. Are you good with children?
yer to a certain extent. but they can really get on my nerves sumtimes..and i get realy edgy, like if they start jumping on me or pissing me of on purpose. but i like to play games with them and help them out with things.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
its up to them if they become a stay at home mum, it shows they want to be with the children all the time..to support them etc 24/7. but that doesnt mean if ur a mum and u work a job etc..that ur not as good. 

18. Do you want to get married?
maybe in the future, if i ever get into a relationship that close.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
yer, i like people trying to help me etc. buttttt i do like space alot..and i can be very wierd about it..sumtimes i dont want people to take care of me..i jst wnt to be left to do things on my own. so my answer differs.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
not realy, it kind of intimidates me. i like a partner that is equal.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
No
2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
Media and my surroundings.
3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
Yes
4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
No
5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Yes
6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
Yes
7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Yes
8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
No
9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Not really
10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Male friends
11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Males
12. Do other females intimidate you?
No I'm not competition.
13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
Pretty nice figure smart sweet into sports and smart enough for conversation.
14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
Same as above
15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes
16. Are you good with children?
Not other people children
17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Yes
18. Do you want to get married?
Yes
19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
Yes
20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? Yes


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? *sometimes, but it's more of a self-confidence thing since I can be pretty critical about my body. When I see a woman who has certain features similar to me and I still think she's pretty, I feel more confident/less ugly. But I also think women who don't look like me are attractive*

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? *mom, sister, aunts, friends*

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? *no*

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? *sometimes yes, sometimes no*

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? *yes*

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?* No, It's not really my place to dictate to people what they should care about, especially regarding something as minor as this. It's not like it's a woman's duty to look good, I think that viewpoint is a bit sexist.
*
7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? *Sometimes*

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?* yes*

9. Did you have a female role model growing up? *My Mom I guess*

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends? *They're nice in different ways, but I don't prefer one over the other*

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females? *Males? by a small margin*

12. Do other females intimidate you? *Depends on the person, with some I feel really comfortable with, others not so much.*

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?* to be attractive?(failing at that) I dunno...To get married and have kids*

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you? *To be a good person, be happy/content/stable, Career.*

15. Do you desire to be a mother? *I do not have that desire currently, and childbirth scares me.*

16. Are you good with children? *I'm good with little kids/babies, but at a certain age they start being bratty and don't seem to like me.*

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? *Yes*

18. Do you want to get married? *I don't know.*

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? *Yes*

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?* No preference*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? - sometimes

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? - the princess diaries i guess lol.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? - not really

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? - yes!! 

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? - yes.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance? - i think they should at least give some effort for themselves

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? - sometimes because i feel like a guy a lot of the times even though i'm really girly

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter? - i don't think gender does matter

9. Did you have a female role model growing up? - a lot

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends? - doesn't matter. i hate when girls say they prefer to hang out with guys cuz theyre less drama. oh shut up.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females? - never thought of this. i guess an equal amount

12. Do other females intimidate you? - YES. especially if they're gorgeous.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you? - be pretty i guess?

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you? - they say they want me to be successful and they'd prefer me to marry a turkish man to keep the culture.

15. Do you desire to be a mother? - YES. even more than marriage.

16. Are you good with children? - children love me. probably because i am like a kid myself 

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? - yes, i do. i got in an argument with my mother cuz she was saying how they "depend" on their husband. a stay-at-home mom may not be bringing home money, but is raising tomorrow's future and im surprised my mom said that cuz she was once a stay-at-home mom.

18. Do you want to get married? - not really. i will only get married to have a really awesome wedding.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? - no. even though im like not responsible, i feel weird and bad for my parents treating me like a baby. it's just hard for me to become responsible.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? - not more or less, but enough. i dont want someone all moppy but i also dont want someone whos arrogant in a not sarcastic way


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

*1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
*I'm not fussy. If a girl wants to befriend me then I'm happy, it doesn't happen often.

*2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
*I guess it was in school. Having to wear a school uniform automatically means you are different from boys.

*3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
*Yes I think we have more rights than women had 50 or 60 years ago (at least in the western world).

*4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
*Not sure what that means. I'm not very girly, I am just a creature that fits into the "girl" category.

*5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
*Fashion and makeup - not too much. I am very untrendy and boring, but I try to be presentable (meaning I cover up blemishes and I wear matching socks). But I am making an effort to love my hair because I used to pull it out. So now I'm growing it and looking after it at least.

*6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
*No, I think it's up to the individual.

*7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
*No

*8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
*I think everyone has personal limitations regardless of gender ... I wouldn't want to play football, but there are women who do and that's great for them. Regarding wearing clothes well more and more I think people are becoming androgenous - I look at the teenagers on tv and so often both genders dress alike, I don't think it does make much difference. (Apart from men wearing dresses ... I don't think we're ready for that yet! LOL) Again, it's down to personal limitations/taste. So no, I guess gender shouldn't be an issue for getting around in life.

*9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
*Mum

*10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
*I don't mind either... as long as we can have a conversation and I don't feel too inadequate, then it really doesn't matter. Both bring different perspectives on life - with male friends I am more relaxed and casual; with female friends I discuss more personal issues. I think generally speaking I prefer male company just because I feel more relaxed with them.

*11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
*Females

*12. Do other females intimidate you?
*Sometimes... depending on the person, it can feel as if they are judging me in a negative way. I guess that's my own self esteem issues.

*13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
*To look attractive and feminine, and to be talkative and giggly. *Ugh*

*14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
*To be a mother.

*15. Do you desire to be a mother?
*I don't desire it... I have not wanted children until a few months ago. But I guess if it doesn't happen I'm not too bothered.

*16. Are you good with children?
*No - they scare me a bit. They cry and fall over and make noise.

*17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
*Yes, absolutely, it's a huge task.

*18. Do you want to get married?
*I am, and I've always wanted to be married.

*19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
*I can support myself financially, but I cherish having someone there for me emotionally.

*20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
*Confident, yes I think so, but not much more, I don't think I could cope with someone who wants to go out and socialise every day. Stable ... well, at least as stable as me.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

For the insanely bored...

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
Nope. I think I have features that are different compared to the usual. So I can't really see anyone looking like me. If they did, I guess I'd be wanting to talk to them because they look like me.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
I didn't have a Mother figure in my life. I was a tom boy, didn't care what anyone thought of me was social as can be up until 6th grade. Then I started rethinking my wardrobe and looking at what other girls considered to be the norm.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
I'm not comfortable, we should all be able to be our own person. Girls don't generally have to be in the kitchen and guys don't generally have to work all day and just make babies. No, it should be equal responsibilities. 

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Not really, you're either perfect or everyone doesn't like you..the way you dress, act, appear basically. We've got so much things we worry about because there's so much things that need to be taken care of it's just a mess.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
I care about appearance, I admit it. I need to be some-what decent when I go outside or I don't even want to look at someone or talk to someone. I'd feel pretty miserable more than I already do.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
I love people who really don't care, I wish I didn't care. Be you, whether you like dressing up and wearing makeup or you like wearing clothes with out all the accessories. It's un-needed, wear and do what you want.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
I do think I'd probably make a better guy, but I suck at sports so maybe not.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
Gender shouldn't matter, it's all about actions and personality. 

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
No, no one was my role model. No celebrity either...

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Female, because guy friends make me uneasy because it seems to me they only want to use you for other things.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
I think males because I guess I'm not really that good looking they could overskip my *** and look at a different girl easily.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Yes, I am a jealous person.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
I think they expect me to have a job, go to school, cook, and have babies.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
Go to school and get a job..that's pretty much it. But I'm often called to help with dinners.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes, I'd like kids when my minds in a healthy state and I find a guy.

16. Are you good with children?
Not with babies, can't hold one.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
No, my mom's that and she didn't help me in life. She didn't help me really do a lot. She didn't help me with my homework, didn't give me advice, wasn't there when I needed a shoulder to cry on. She did clean, but I had chores too. I don't really like them or think their needed.

18. Do you want to get married?
Yes...that's a dream though.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
Yes, makes me happy and cared for.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Yes, or equally in the same mind state so we can help each other out or he if he wants he can take on this burden of a life.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
I haven't come across anyone that looks like me.

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
Girls at school & my mom, I guess.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
Umm. I don't think I know what they are anymore. I see it more as a jumbled mess of contradictory expectations. I don't really care about those expectations anyway.

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
I dunno what that means. I don't really mind. *shrugs*

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Not too much, no.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
No.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Sometimes. 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
People of different genders are treated and expected to behave quite differently. It's so deeply ingrained in society that I can't imagine how the world would be if it didn't actually matter. So, I don't know.

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Yes.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Either. I don't mind. Although my close friends are all female.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Males.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Sometimes.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
Hmmm. In Western society: school, university/college, 9-to-5 job, marriage, children, retirement.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
My mom expects me to make something of myself (something she finds respectable), get married and have children. My dad expects nothing. My brother likely hasn't given this any thought.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
No.

16. Are you good with children?
I'm great with babies, toddlers, and young children. Mostly cause I can't resist playing silly games with them.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
If that's where her values/priorities are, then sure.

18. Do you want to get married?
Not particularly.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
No.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Yes.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> For the insanely bored...
> 
> 1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
> 
> ...


These are some interesting questions, so I will try to answer honestly.

1. I would say no. They don't have to look like me.

2.I have no idea. I guess from my mom and older sister, maybe?

3. I'm not sure what this question means. I guess sometimes. I was never comfortable wearing make-up. I was kind of resentful that I should have to wear make-up to look pretty. Plus, I never had anyone to help me to learn how to apply make-up.

4. I would say for most of my life...no. But I do now, very much so.

5. Fashion? Not at all. I like to be kind of little girly in what I wear.

6. Well, I think all people should care about appearance, to some degree. I mean, we should all be clean and well-groomed. Taking care of yourself physically means you have some self-esteem, which is a good thing.

7. Not really, but sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be a man.

8. Yes. A person is a person. All people are worthy of love.

9. Of course, my mom and my sister. Not the best role models, though.

10. Both. But I find males much easier to get along with. I wish I had female friends.

11. Females

12. Yes

13. I don't care that much anymore what society expects of me.

14. Ha! I don't care AT ALL what my family expects of me. Screw them.

15. No. I don't want children. I do, however, want to be nurturing.

16. Sort of. Children flock to me for some reason, even though they make me uncomfortable. I am good at playing with them.

17. Sure, if that is what a woman wants to do. It's not my place to judge her life choices, anyway.

18. No. I want to belong to someone. I don't need a legal paper to tell me I do.

19. Yes, I LOVE feeling taken care of.

20. Well, I prefer a partner that can scare me just a little bit. Someone who can outsmart me. I'm too clever for my own good.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?

I think they would make good friends and get along with me for some reason!

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?

Mainly my oldest Sister and Grandmother, my whole family really.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?

No i'm not! I'm a Lesbian and I feel as though society views lesbianism as confusion? And assume we need a ''man'' around?

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?

Yes I actually do for the most part! The best part being that I like other girls haha. 

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?

Yes I do! I'm always dressed to impress as they say.. though I mainly only do it for myself. Not other people. I appreciate other people making effort in their appearances!

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?

To an extent sure.. but honestly everyone should at least a little bit or else we would all look pretty unnapealing no? Hygeine and stuff!

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?

No. 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?

Yes because I fall inlove with person not gender. Those people just so happen to be women everytime.

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?

Yes. Sister, Mother and Grandma.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?

Male friends for some reason. Though I love having females as friends it can tend to be kind of dramatic! 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?

Females maybe? I don't feel judged by either these days.

12. Do other females intimidate you?

No but they catch my attention sure! If they're cute that is! ♥

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?

To be a house wife and bow down to her man? Lmao.. I don't know.. I guess society expects feminine women to be STRAIGHT when i'm feminine & Lesbian lmao. 

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?

My family don't expect much from me.. Just for me to be happy. 


15. Do you desire to be a mother?

Yes. I think I had a dream about my daughter when I was younger. She looked exactly like me except with green eyes. 

16. Are you good with children?

Kind of! I get impatient but I just bite my tongue most the time! I love my neices and nephew to pieces though!

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?

**** that ****.

18. Do you want to get married?

Yes. When it's legal in Australia for women to marry other women.

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?

Yes especially by a girlfriend ♥ 

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?

Somewhat but I prefer being equal with another woman I guess! ♥ xx


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't even remember writing this

But, sad, now I'm missing people.

Love you Coconut Holder and Ruby Tuesday, wherever you are!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

LostInReverie said:


> I don't even remember writing this
> 
> But, sad, now I'm missing people.
> 
> Love you Ruby Tuesday, wherever you are!


Holy ****! I just realised how old this thread is. WTF?! Dammit i'm so blonde!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Chloe17 said:


> Holy ****! I just realised how old this thread is. WTF?! Dammit i'm so blonde!


Haha, that's okay. Responses are still welcome!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
As in friends? No, doesn't matter at all what friends look like. Except that i usually feel the want to become friends with people who look a bit geeky and who look like internet people. Like, people with hair in a cool colour, who wear funny clothes etc. I don't personally look like that, but as an internet person i'm like "you look like someone who enjoys the internet, we have a connection".

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
TV i guess. I watched a lot of TV as a kid. And during my teens, it was the internet.

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
No, too much pressure. Too much pressure to be pretty. Too much pressure to be smart. You have to be EVERYTHING.

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Wouldn't say enjoy, but it's alright. I've never been comfortable with the whole boobs, curves, dresses etc thing. But that might just be my insecurity in general. It is what it is. I will forever be a bit of a tomboy.

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
Yes, too much. I can't leave the house without fixing my apperance for atleast half an hour.

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
That's your own choice. Idgaf what other females do.

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Yes, ofc. Being a girl is hard.

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
What does that even mean, uhm...idk people can do what they want?

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Not really. I guess some characters on tv.

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
I've only had female friends so i wouldn't know. Always been curious what it'd be like to have male friends.

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
No, definitely more judged by females. They're the ones who stare at you like you're the human form of cancer. Men don't look at me at all.

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Yes kind of, because they're all better than me.

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
To be the best at everything and flawless in general.

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
To get a man and have kids, lol.

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes, but the whole thing terrifes me.

16. Are you good with children?
Well, i'm nice to them ofc...but i don't enjoy their company. They're annoying.

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
If you've got the money for it, then sure. I think it's good for the kids to always have a parent there for them, like i did. I wouldn't personally want a fulltime job whilst i had kids until they became teenagers, but who knows.

18. Do you want to get married?
Yeah. 

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
To an extent, maybe? As long as i still have some type of control and don't depend on someone completely. But idk.

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
Sure, as long as they're not too confident. I like a bit of "insecurity", it's cute. So just...slightly more confident than me i suppose.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Most of the respondents answered that they are more judged by other women.

And like the feeling of being taken care of.

And like traditionally girly things like makeup and looking good, it's not purely an expectation, many enjoy it, to varying extents.

And don't necessarily want kids.

The last question probably correlates with the feeling of being taken care of a bit. It'd be refreshing to see some more "no preference" selections for 20, considering most guys with SA deal with the same confidence issues women do, inherently due to the nature of SA. So it's interesting that women expect at least the same or more confidence from the guy, considering we all deal with confidence issues to different degrees.

I like quizes like these, being a guy with SA, it's not always easy to understand what the girls with it experience.

Nice quiz, insightful *thumbsup


----------



## hypnotizedbyfireflies (Oct 26, 2015)

*1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?*
Since I don't find myself attractive, no.

*2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?*
I'm not sure about this. I guess from my mom and my friends, although my opinions about how to behave etc have changed now.

*3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?*
No, not at all. I don't think there should be any gender expectations at all, it puts too much pressure on people, especially people who feel like they don't fit in.

*4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?*
It has both its pros and cons.

*5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?*
Yes, because I'm really insecure.

*6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?*
No, of course not.

*7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?*
Many times.

*8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?*
Yes.

*9. Did you have a female role model growing up?*
I don't know if I did when I was a child, but since my teens I have looked up to many women.

*10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?*
Seeing as I've never really had any male friends, I can't answer this question.

*11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?*
Both.

*12. Do other females intimidate you?*
Yes, but men do as well.

*13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?*
Looking good, being good at housework, having kids.

*14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?*
Succeeding in life, making them proud

*15. Do you desire to be a mother?*
Not at the moment, no.

*16. Are you good with children?*
No.

*17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?*
As long as it's your own choice and no one elses forces you/expects you to do it, yes.

*18. Do you want to get married?*
Probably not.

*19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?*
Sometimes, but I want to be able to get by on my own as well.
*
20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?*
Yes, because it would be pretty chaotic if we both were as unstable as I am. I don't want them to be_ too_ confident and stable though, they've got to be able to at least understand me and how I feel.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

LostInReverie said:


> For the insanely bored...


thats-a meee









~-~-~-~-~-~-

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you? *yes. bonus points if they exude that same 'deer in headlights' kind of vibe.*

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female? *my mum and books.*

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society? *which society? ...overall yea i think. idk. it's not really society's fault that i'm not more 'girly'.*

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"? *HELL YASSSSS*

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)? *yes*

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance? *i don't believe anyone 'should' do anything, but the ones who don't, forfeit their right to complain about lack of attention from the opposite sex. i'd say the same for guys, btw, so it's not sexism it's just common sense.*

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl? *on the rare occasion*

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter? *depends on context. in platonic friendships, generally yes.*

9. Did you have a female role model growing up? *can't remember. probably not.*

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends? *female*

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females? *honestly don't know. i feel judged by most everyone :/*

12. Do other females intimidate you? *some*

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you? *self-sufficiency, and perhaps a certain level of interpersonal nous*

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you? *pop out a couple o' kids before the old ovaries shrivel away and lose their function... but mostly they just want me to be happy independent of my reproductive organs*

15. Do you desire to be a mother? *i'd be lying if i said no*

16. Are you good with children? *yes*

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice? *yes, but maybe not for me? ...idk ask me again in like 5 years.*

18. Do you want to get married? *yes*

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"? *yes sometimes. not in a bossy/controlling kind of way though.*

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are? *hm well...whatever he's like, i want him to be soft on the inside :3*


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

_1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?_
I think so, if you mean in terms of style

_2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?_
Not even sure if I've truly learnt that yet hahah. I would consider myself a tomboy and my sister and mother aren't very girly themselves, so if from anyone it would be my peers from school

_3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?_
To be honest, no. It seems if you're not pretty or feminine then you're seen as less worthy of respect or attention, that's the feeling I get anyway

_4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?_
I don't mind it, sometimes I do wonder if I would consider things to be easier if I were born a boy

_5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?_
If you mean I treat people differently based on appearance then no, not at all. I however I am very self conscious about the way I look

_6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?_
No, they shouldn't feel like they need to, but if they want to then that's fine I guess

_7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?_
Yeah

_8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?_
I don't see why it should

_9. Did you have a female role model growing up?_
Nah

_10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?_
I don't mind, but I think female

_11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?_
I'd say both equally

_12. Do other females intimidate you?_
They used to, but now I don't even think myself on the same level as them, I know my place hahah

_13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?_
Be a beautiful, curveous yet slim feminine goddess, a loving motherly figure to her children (children is a must) and a doting wife to her husband (who provides for the whole family). This is an exaggeration , but I don't really think things have changed much

_14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?_
Just to become independent and learn to survive on my own

_15. Do you desire to be a mother?_
Not really

_16. Are you good with children?_
I think I'm decent

_17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?_
Definitely, if that was what she wanted then that's absolutely fine

_18. Do you want to get married?_
Nah

_19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?_
To a certain point, not where I'm an unstable wreck if they suddenly leave. I would like to be able to look after myself financially and emotionally

_20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?_
Financially? I wouldn't mind just as long I didn't depend solely on them. Emotionally, definitely, it would be great to have some to look up to and aspire to be


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

1. Are you platonically more attracted to other females who look like you?
No. If they're a nice person, then they're a nice person. 

2. Where or from whom did you learn how to behave and appear as a female?
If you mean makeup, clothes etc, still learning. I'm not sure about the behaviour, gender roles are not as clear anymore...

3. Are you comfortable with the gender expectations of society?
Which are they? I haven't noticed any - I don't care...

4. Do you "enjoy being a girl"?
Yes

5. Do you care about appearances (fashion, make up, hair styles, etc.)?
In a very basic way

6. Do you believe all females should care about their appearance?
None of my business

7. Do you ever wish you weren't born a girl?
Once a month or so 

8. Do you believe gender shouldn't matter?
It should matter and shouldn't matter, depending on the topic

9. Did you have a female role model growing up?
Unconsciously my mum, I guess

10. Do you prefer female friends or male friends?
Both. My best friend if female though. 

11. Do you feel more judged by males or females?
Both

12. Do other females intimidate you?
Depends

13. As a female, what do you believe society expects of you?
I haven't asker her

14. As a female, what do you believe your family expects of you?
To be happy

15. Do you desire to be a mother?
Yes

16. Are you good with children?
I don't know - no experience

17. Do you think being a stay at home mom is a respectable life choice?
Yes. Same for stay at home dad

18. Do you want to get married?
It depends on who I'm with

19. Do you like feeling "taken care of"?
I tend to be a nurturer, but I need that too sometimes

20. Do you prefer a partner more confident and stable than you are?
More emotionally stable than me, yes, for sure. Or else there's going to be an emotional overkill. Confident too, not too hard to find that though. That said, I dislike cockiness.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Gojira said:


> Nice quiz, insightful *thumbsup


My 25-year-old self thanks... thanked... will thank...

I'm going to have to think about this.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Chloe17 said:


> Holy ****! I just realised how old this thread is. WTF?! Dammit i'm so blonde!


I'm blonder than you are. 
I'm the one that revitalized it.

All these years and I thought I was a brunette.


----------

